# EX-30 Motor control set electrical (PCB) diagram



## Dominik Pierog (24 Sep 2011)

Hi.
I think my control set is broken.

The machine suddenly stopped working.
I checked the motor and driver .
Driver Cables are really poor quality. Thin and short, really ridiculous short :evil:
Cable connecting the controller to ground was broken.
Screw was bolted but the cable went off from connector >>> this part





I fixed it .
Unfortunately, the engine not maintained constant speed .


----------



## chrispuzzle (30 Sep 2011)

Decodrew":1uc1h7jd said:


> Hi.
> I think my control set is broken.
> 
> The machine suddenly stopped working.
> ...



Using cheap, poor quality cables on a machine of that overall quality is ridiculous. Just having to replace one machine would probably cost them as much as a year's supply of better quality cables!


----------



## Dominik Pierog (21 Oct 2011)

The motor is burned 
How long do you wait for a response from the Axminster service ?
The next surprise




Looks like damage in the production.


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (21 Oct 2011)

Decodrew":119a6bz0 said:


> The motor is burned
> How long do you wait for a response from the Axminster service ?



Ringing them is the fastest way and they tend to sort you out in that one call.


----------



## Dominik Pierog (9 Nov 2011)

Hello.

I received new engine and driver weeks ago . Mounted all today.
Unfortunately, I have extreme vibration. Saw can not reach full speed.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ILKug63_sIc
How this could be adjusted .I tried to turn the engine, but this is not working .


----------



## Dominik Pierog (19 Jul 2012)

Hello.
I now have some free time and again try repair my saw.

It seems to be OK . EX30-C09 easily falls out of EX30-C10 (Motor cam).
EX30-C21 i EX30-C22 They do not fit well .
But I think that it is not a problem.
I once broke EX30-C10 and saw had no vibration.




Are there different versions of the engines?


----------



## stevebuk (19 Jul 2012)

hmmm i really fancied one of the Excaliber range of saws in the future, but after seeing the trouble people have had with them i'm not sure now anymore..

sorry to hear of your woes..


----------



## Dominik Pierog (23 Jul 2012)

It's nice Saw , I like it but why she don't want works 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GDzqmqojWo&feature=plcp
I do not know what is wrong.


----------



## stevebuk (23 Jul 2012)

hi Decodrew
having looked at your video i am not convinced that the saw is vibrating that much, i would like to see a video of the saw on a solid base instead of laminated flooring to see the difference, or try using some anti slip matting under the saw as a trial too..


----------



## Scrollerman (23 Jul 2012)

Hello Decodrew,

I have to agree with stevebuk.
Your saw seems to be vibrating no more than most at high/top speed when not 'bolted' down or fixed to a solid surface in some way.

How do you normally mount your saw. Is it on a bench, a stand or something else ?


----------



## Dominik Pierog (25 Jul 2012)

NOPE.
The camera is poor quality
On movie saw has maximum 50% of normal speed. 
Over 25% starts vibrating .
Over 50% of the blade tension lever jumps out.
Before the film Saw was fixed to old 2000 Kg cast iron table saw > The same symptoms .

Saw work gently until engine break.
I check new engine > work smothly .
But when I atach everything ....

I think I did anything with an engine.
I do not know what could be wrong.


----------



## Scrollerman (26 Jul 2012)

Hello Decodrew

Having read all your previous posts in this thread I think you need to address the problem of C10.
You said "Saw work gently until engine break." so we have to look at what isn't working now after you changed the motor and C10 is a prime suspect.
It's my guess that this is where the problem arises as it's the main part that connects the arms to the motor you changed.

The C10 linkage is under extreme torque and even the slightest play in the bearing housing will cause problems like vibration.
Check the bearings in C10 are seated solidly with no play whatsoever and if C10 has any faults like a crack or not holding the bearings tight, change it for a new one !

Scrollerman


----------



## hawkinob (26 Jul 2012)

Hi,
I don't have an Excalibur scrollsaw, and after reading the various forums as well as talking to people who have one, wouldn't have one as a gift, so I can't offer any help except to suggest that you contact this website;-
http://www.seyco.com/
They might help even if you didn't buy from them. They certainly get a good write up in the US forums.
Good luck.
Bob H.


----------

